# Unnecessary horizontal scrollbar in Firefox (css)



## JTrain (Jul 28, 2007)

Here is the code to a page I built just for fun:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>NCAATV</title>

<link rel="shortcut icon" href="favicon.ico" >

<style type="text/css">

body {
  background: #cacaca;
  font-family: tahoma, arial, sans-serif;
  font-size: 12px;
  margin: 0px;
  padding: 0px;
  text-align: center; }

#container {
  padding: 0px;
  margin: 0px auto;
  margin-top: 0px;
  text-align: left;
  width: 786px;
}

#main {
  background: #d3d3d3;
  background-image: url('scoreboard-realism.jpg');
  width: 786px;
  height: 790px;
  float: left;
  color: #000;
  border-right: 1px solid #000;
  border-left: 1px solid #000;
}

#video {
  position: relative;
  left: 191px;
  top: 97px;
}

#content-holder {
  background: #818181;
  float: left;
  width: 786px;
  color: #000;
  font-size: 12px;
  border-top: 1px solid #000;
  border-right: 1px solid #000;
  border-left: 1px solid #000;
}

#content-left {
  float: left;
  width: 263px;
  color: #000;
  font-size: 12px;
  margin: 10px;
}

#content-right {
  float: left;
  color: #fff;
  font-size: 28px;
  margin: 10px;
}

</style>

</head>

<body>
<div id="container">
<div id="main">
<div id="video">

<embed type='application/x-mplayer2'
pluginspage='http://microsoft.com/windows/mediaplayer/en/download/'
id='mediaPlayer'
name='mediaPlayer'
width="380"
height="240"
displaysize='4'
volume='100'
autosize='0'
bgcolor='darkblue'
showcontrols='0'
showtracker='0'
showdisplay='0'
showstatusbar='0'
videoborder3d='0'
src="http://jtrain.hopto.org:1121" autostart='1' designtimesp='5311' loop='0'>
</embed>

</div>
</div>
<div id="content-holder">
<div id="content-left">
<img src="ncaatv-logo.jpg" />
</div>
<div id="content-right">
<b>You're watching:</b><br />
<i>Rutgers @ Penn State</i><br />
4:30 pm CST, August 5, 2007<br />
<img src="live.jpg"; />
</div>
</div>
</div>
</body>
</html>
```
Everything looks great except, for some reason, Firefox has added a horizontal scrollbar for no apparent reason. Surprisingly, IE is the one that has it just right. Any help on resolving this tiny issue would be appreciated. ray:


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ JTrain: try adding 'overflow: auto;' if this does not help, please post a link to your webpage on the net. I was not able to replicate your problem...


----------

